# 501 supressing "silence"???



## Keith-1 (Sep 25, 2002)

We had our 501 set up to record Alias last night and we started watching it about 30 minutes in. 

Several times I thought I had somehow pressed Mute on the remote because it appeared that there was absolutely no sound coming from any of the speakers. When I started to pay closer attention, it appeared to happen whenever there was a break in dialog and there either wasn't any background music or it was very low. The sound would appear to come back right before someone was about to talk.

Anyone else notice this on Alias or any other program? It would be an interesting technique to conserve bandwidth, but one I'm hoping E* is not exploring.

Keith


----------



## Craig (Sep 30, 2002)

I was watching it live off the air. I had the same problem so I think it must have been a network feed problem.


----------

